# إنشاء مصنع إنتاج صغير



## agro-sarl (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
- عندي مصنع بلوك يدوي ،به مساحة إضافية خمسة مئة متر ، أريد إستغلالها في مشروع مصنع صغير لصناعة منتوج ما:31: .. مواد بناء أو ماشابه 
//
/
و شكرا لمشاركتكم المفيدة للجميع .:75:​


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (26 يونيو 2010)

ممكن تعمل فيه مشربيات أو تأجير أقواس وأشكال هندسية للبناء ، ممكن تعمل مصنع بلاط للقبور ، ممكن تعمل مصنع صب أي شيء يريردونه الناس بشكل جاهز.


----------



## ايهم عيسى (10 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم يمكن ان تقوم بانشاء منشرة رخام


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك فى اى مجال تعمل به


----------

